
How to Design a Good API and Why it Matters - mattjaynes
http://www.scribd.com/doc/33655/How-to-Design-a-Good-API-and-Why-it-Matters
======
gibsonf1
Great article. I guess Google wants the bootstrapping web 2.0 entrepreneurs to
design good APIs to make acquisitions that much easier?

